# Am i the first to do this? (02 Sentra GXE)



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

i thought of this last night and i looked all over car domain but no one had this. So i decided to see how it would look. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

umm... what... did you do? Chrome the grill>?


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

:fluffy: what type of paint did you use? (im assuming it is the grill)


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

yeah, its the grille. its not chrome

just duplicolor paint and clear coat


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd probably say yes, and I know why now.


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

ASsman said:


> I'd probably say yes, and I know why now.


Thanks for the support....


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Hahaha, sorry I'm use to people understanding my humor. But beeing new here, thats a problem. 

I'll give you A for effort. It might be the pics, but IMO it's not looking to good. A little opaque, a little more gloss and it'll be fly IMO.


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

ASsman said:


> Hahaha, sorry I'm use to people understanding my humor. But beeing new here, thats a problem.
> 
> I'll give you A for effort. It might be the pics, but IMO it's not looking to good. A little opaque, a little more gloss and it'll be fly IMO.


i thought it was funny, thats my sarcasm up there


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks kinda like a Primera

not bad IMO


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

i personaly think it looks great.. Good work


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

the solid piece of metal beihnd and over the the emblem needs to be painted flat black


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

RBI*04 said:


> the solid piece of metal beihnd and over the the emblem needs to be painted flat black


thats true, i think i might do that.

Should i paint the Fog light covers too?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i am 100% torn between hating it and loveing it........i cant decide. good work lol :thumbup: 

is it duplicolor OEM color paint? i think it may be the pics/lighting because as already said, it kinda looks chrome. and yea, get a paint pen and try to black out the plate behind the emblem it will look cleaner. :cheers:


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> i am 100% torn between hating it and loveing it........i cant decide. good work lol :thumbup:
> 
> is it duplicolor OEM color paint? i think it may be the pics/lighting because as already said, it kinda looks chrome. and yea, get a paint pen and try to black out the plate behind the emblem it will look cleaner. :cheers:


yeah its duplicolor, but its not oem, it like metallica silver, i couldnt find the stock paint fo i got something that looks like it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks good ! keep up the good work man !


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

ks0385 said:


> thats true, i think i might do that.
> 
> Should i paint the Fog light covers too?


 I like the look that you're going for. Go ahead and give the fogs a lil sprucing up, too. If you dont like the end result than you can always have at it with some glossy black. Either that or fill the space with actual fog lights. Keep the ideas coming! 

:thumbup:


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

DraftEm98 said:


> I like the look that you're going for. Go ahead and give the fogs a lil sprucing up, too. If you dont like the end result than you can always have at it with some glossy black. Either that or fill the space with actual fog lights. Keep the ideas coming!
> 
> :thumbup:


thanks, the sad thing is im too poor for the fog lights haha.


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

what about the lisence plate backing?

I like as little colors as possible.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

ks0385 said:


> what about the lisence plate backing?
> 
> I like as little colors as possible.


I didnt even notice the license plate backing. Is there a look that you're going for with that, too? Like, maybe some more metallic silver?


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

DraftEm98 said:


> I didnt even notice the license plate backing. Is there a look that you're going for with that, too? Like, maybe some more metallic silver?


im tryin to see how it would look with no black stuff.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

ks0385 said:


> im tryin to see how it would look with no black stuff.


 You would have cleaner lines. If you have a license plate holder or cover on the rear than you could use that as a gauging tool. Take off the license plate and whatever's holding it on. Put the license plate back. If you like the look, than go for it. If not, try changing the color. It'll be the same for the front.


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

DraftEm98 said:


> You would have cleaner lines. If you have a license plate holder or cover on the rear than you could use that as a gauging tool. Take off the license plate and whatever's holding it on. Put the license plate back. If you like the look, than go for it. If not, try changing the color. It'll be the same for the front.


that makes sense, thanks


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

if you paint those fog light covers, it might look like you actually have fog lights from far away, lookin good.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

I just painted my grills on my black 02 se-R chrome and took off the nissan emblem... looks tight as balls ill get some pics sometime but right now im too damn lazy


----------

